# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Dimensional Shackles vs Banishment?

## Unoriginal

Hi folks.

I've been thinking about magic items lately, and a question came to mind: does locking Dimensional Shackles on yourself make you immune to Banishment and all other non-portal-based unwilling interplanar movement?

It seems to me the Shackles forbid and prevent both willing and unwilling trips to other planes, which could lead to a fun interraction if a Fiend or anither outsider used them to make sure they will stay on the Material Plane to accomplish their goals.

----------


## Rukelnikov

> Hi folks.
> 
> I've been thinking about magic items lately, and a question came to mind: does locking Dimensional Shackles on yourself make you immune to Banishment and all other non-portal-based unwilling interplanar movement?
> 
> It seems to me the Shackles forbid and prevent both willing and unwilling trips to other planes, which could lead to a fun interraction if a Fiend or anither outsider used them to make sure they will stay on the Material Plane to accomplish their goals.


It definitely works, but they'd be wearing shackles, which could limit the actions of the fiend. Maybe have the cuffs still on the wrists but the chain is broken?

Hmm, my gut reaction was it works, but it does say "the shackles prevent a creature bound by them from using any method of extradimensional movement", it doesn't say from being used on them... So, I guess its ruling territory, I'd treat them like they stop any interplanar travel outside of portals.

----------

